# Rented any good movies lately?



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I usually start my netflix sub back up in the summer, but the with the writers strike ongoing and shows soon to run out of new episodes, I started it back up today. Rented good movies lately, or care to show whats on your queue, if you have netflix or another online dvd rental service?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Untill the HD format wars are over, and I buy an HD player, I won't rent a DVD, can't stand watching SD any longer. Even a good upconverted movie is hard to watch.


----------

